# أنظمة أتصالات الفنادق عبر الانترنت



## shatobr (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مما لاشك فية أن نظام الاتصالات من الانظمة الضرورية لكل فندق لدرجة ان بعض الدول تضع قوانين تحتم على الفنادق وضع تليفون في كل غرفة وذلك لدواعي الامن و السلامة وقد كانت الانظمة التليفونية مصدر دخل جيد للفنادق وذلك من خلال استخدام الضيوف للتليفونات وعمل المكالمات الدولية لدرجة ان عوائد الملكية ROI لنظام الاتصالات في الفندق تكون أقل من سنة في بعض الفنادق ولكن الوضع تغير بعد انتشار الهواتف النقالة بحث ان نزلاء الفنادق اصبحوا بستخدمون تليفوناتهم الشخصية في كل اتصالاتهم لان ذلك ربما اوفر لهم من استخدام تليفون الفندق وبقيت تكلفة نظام الاتصالات يتحملها الفندق بدون عوائد مربحة ولكن ظهور جيل انظمة الاتصالات عبر الانترنت غير الوضع واعطي الفنادق امكانية تحقيق الربح من نظام الاتصالات مرة اخرى اذا كان هذا النظام مرن ويتمتع بمميزات وخدمات تثري تجربة اقامة النزلاء في الفندق وترفع من كفاءة العاملين ورفع انتاجيتهم .
لقراءة المقال كاملا الرجاء الذهاب الى http://shatob.blogspot.com/


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (4 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaasab3 (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس القاضي (31 يناير 2011)

Thank you very much


----------

